# You should have seen the other guy



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 8, 2009)

After 4 hours at the ER on Friday doctors will tell me I have fractured my eye socket. And I need to schedule surgery for it asap. So i'm calling a dude tomorrow to make him fix my face. 

But anyways, check out the pretty colors. 






I was riding my horse and she tossed her head and beaned me right in the face. I saw pretty blue stars and went blind for about 10 seconds, losing my balance. But I grabbed a big handful of mane and lowered myself into a graceful fall to the ground. Then immediately crawled free of her feet. I could already feel my face swelling so I grabbed my contact lens and chucked it somewhere. Milo then realized she was free and took a victory lap around the fields, where my mother was riding her own horse. I figured she'd see Milo bookin' it and would figure I was lying on the ground somewhere. She was there in about 40 seconds, and I sat up and waved to let her know i wasn't dying. She said she'd take care of my horse and I shoudl go get ice on myself. 

I took her advice and went inside and pressed an ice pack to my eye, which was already swollen shut. about 2 minutes had passed since my close up of Milo's neck, and alreayd I was black and purple and couldn't see. And when I pressed the ice to my eye, I felt air bubbles ooze past my eye into my noise. This didn't feel normal so I grabbed my wallet and asked mum to take me to the ER. She said she'd be down in a minute. Well with my mother, a minute means an hour so I'm sitting in her van waiting and waiting and I have no idea where she is. Apparently it wasn't a priority. I had called Erron as soon as I got int he van and about 4 minutes later he comes flying into the driveway and he ends up taking me himself. 

Then I got xrays and peed in a cup. 

Then we went to denny's and I ate 2 steaks, 3 cups of coffee and some fries and everyone stared at me and probably thought my husband beat me. 

The End.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow!!! I hope they can put your eye socket to rights quickly and well!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 8, 2009)

OUCH!!! Reminds me of the time I fell on my face ice skating. I know that everyone thought my husband beat me. Nice painkillers though. I hope it heals well! :hug2:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

hope your better soon!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG! Dear god that looks like it hurts. Possibly for the rest of your life. Hope you feel better.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 8, 2009)

Holy Cow girl! Hope all is well for your eye soon!



Pam


----------



## EileenH (Mar 8, 2009)

Ouch! It's gonna get really colorful....

Good luck at the doctor's, hope it all goes well.


----------



## polly (Mar 8, 2009)

ouch Jesse!! hope you get fixed up pretty quickly


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 8, 2009)

Yikes! That looks terrible! :shock:

Good luck getting the surgery sorted and stuff.... 

You poor thing!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 8, 2009)

Youch, how much did that hurt? Does it still hurt a lot? Yeah, I can see why people would think Erron beat you up! Did anyone at the ER give you strange looks? Little Man sends you kisses:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 8, 2009)

IT hurt .....a lot. But i'm still going to the Washignton and Meadville shows ont he 14th and 15th so if you want to come gawk at me....

Hi Monroe!


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 8, 2009)

That looks painful, I hope your feeling better soon, and they fix your eye socket.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh no! That sounds horribly painful! Poor you! I guess it could have been worse, you're very skilled not to have just fallen off! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

HOLY COW! Were you riding English? or Western? I hate when they throw their heads around like that! 

My bro inlaw got his eye socket crushed by a bull headbutting him - be sure they do a good job. He had to have more surgery last year. It happened like 10 years ago.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 9, 2009)

I ride western but I was riding bareback at the time.


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 9, 2009)

*YOWZERS!!!!*:shock: Now I know why I never did get the horse I'd always asked for at Christmas time: "You'll put your eye out with that, kid." 

Cripes, that must be painful. I'm glad to hear you got to the ER so quickly and had it assessed (and very glad that your sight wasn't affected!). Here's to a speedy recovery for you Jesse! ray:


----------



## BSAR (Mar 9, 2009)

Youch!! That is painful!! I hope it heals quickly!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 9, 2009)

Well I just got back from a Dr in Pittsburgh...
she said I blew out the bottom of my eye socket, which the skeletal structure is designed to do in such an event to release pressure and drain fluids and junk into my mouth/nose (yum!)... which would explain all the bubbles i was feeling sliding around in my sinuses. 

I also have a bunch of cracks along the ridge of my eye socket.

She wants me to go in for surgery on Wednesday to put a patch over the hole under my eye, since once the swelling goes down, since the crack is huge, there's a good chance my eye will sink into it. And they're going to stick a titanium plate over the tiny cracks while they're at it, sew my eye shut, and keep me overnight. 

Bring it on.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I ride western but I was riding bareback at the time.



heh, I was standing in the trailer the other day and got hurt ..... heck I don't even have to ride LOL! My foot and back are pretty colors..... blue, green, black and red! 

I'm glad nothing got broken on me...... I'm sorry you're eye is so bad.... it looks like someone just took a swing at you LOL! Don't you love that?


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 9, 2009)

OUCH! I used to have a head thrower too... it's so frustrating! Well, atleast you didn't get your nose, right? I hope you were close to home so you didn't have to walk too far, nothing is worse than being thrown AND having to walk home.

Lol, just think how her head felt!! 

Well, I'll be at Washington too- good luck!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh my gosh! That sounds SO painful! What a surgery to go through....

Did they say how long your eye will be sewn shut?

I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday! I hope you get some reeally strong painkillers after the op


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG, that is one heck of a shiner!!! Your surgery sounds like fun - NOT!!

btw - all through reading this post, me eyes have been watering just thinking about it!

Good luck!

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG!! I'm gonna call you to be sure you're okay. Geez, Milo!! What the heck?!?!

I hope you're okay...you'll probably be all drugged up when I calls...so that oughtta be interesting...lol!

You won't see this until you're back home...but, I loves you!! (((HUGE HUGS)))

Teddy comin' in for kisses!!







And another to make ya smiles..."I'mses being NAUGHTY!! :biggrin2:"


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the love.

The gave me perkoset (sp?) at the ER and it helped the pain but it also made me retarded and afterwards made me ill. Painkilelrs seem to have this effect on me. So i'm not looking forward to recovery.

See some of you in Washington, feel free to let everyone know it WASNT my husband.

-JAK


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 9, 2009)

Youch, again! I hope they get you patched up quickly...

One of my Shetlands decided to throw her head into my jaw and my front teeth went through my face... I came into the house with blood gushing from my face and my teeth smarting... could not drink water as it poured out of the hole in my face...

ER docs asked me (with hubby sitting right there) if it was domestic violence... I said, "Yeah, my horses are family and one decided to whack me in the jaw with her head. Does that count?" They did not ask any more questions!

Heal quickly!

Denise


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2009)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Thanks for all the love.
> 
> The gave me perkoset (sp?) at the ER and it helped the pain but it also made me retarded and afterwards made me ill. Painkilelrs seem to have this effect on me. So i'm not looking forward to recovery.


Oh, that's awful, Woman. When are things gonna happen (surgery, etc.)?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

Percocet seems to make people sick a lot. It also made me completely stupid. I hate that stuff........ Make mine Vicodin please!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 9, 2009)

Vicodin made me sick too. When I had my wisdom teeth out I only remember being forced to take about 3. Mum chugged the rest. 

Surgery on Wednesday. 

-JAK


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

:twitch:This reminds me of you now. 

Good luck Wednesday!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 9, 2009)

HAha. wrong eye.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

You're looking in the mirror!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 10, 2009)

Awww, look at my sweet little Teddy bear! He is way too cute. Jesse, are Teddy and my boy related? They both have the sweetest faces.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 10, 2009)

Isn't it funny how the best "black eye" stories have nothing to do with getting in a fight? Good luck with the surgery! Hopefully it will help to get you better!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck today! We're thinking of you! I hope it's not too bad of a surgery and you feel much better soon.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you. Ill be leaving soon. They told me t wear loose, comfortable clothing. So i'm just having a pajama day. 

-JAK


----------



## Saffy (Mar 11, 2009)

Ahhh .. all the best with this ! xx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck with the surgery today! I'll be thinking of you!

:hug:


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 11, 2009)

thinking about you today... get better soon


----------



## Flashy (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope the surgery goes (or has gone) well!

I also hope the fancy eye patch you have when you come back is pretty


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck today

Jan


----------



## irishlops (Mar 11, 2009)

same, good luck


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 11, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> :twitch:This reminds me of you now.
> 
> Good luck Wednesday!


JAK Rabbitry wrote:



> HAha. wrong eye.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 11, 2009)

GOOD LUCK, Jesse!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2009)

My heart's with you, Woman. Even if I am a HUGE ditz and forgot to call you. It's one of a million things I've been a total ditz about lately. I even forgot Em's bookbag at school the other day and we never did find it. We had to buy her all new stuff. (Which, let's face it, not like she was complaining. We're both school supply junkies.)

Anyway, I hopes everything goes perfectly (as perfect as it can, that is...I know having all that crap going on isn't going to feel perfect). 

Loves you!!

RosieButt

P.S. I wish you didn't have texting disabled on yer phone...I'd be texting you lots of hugs right now. :grumpy:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 11, 2009)

Surgery went well. Erron brought his laptop in for me. I'm on morphine and its bloody lovely. Theres someone puking out in the hallway. The corner of my eye it stitched shut. feels som weird and keeps getting goobery. My head hurts like a motha. They're gonna try to get me out of here by 9AM tomorrow. I want to go home now, what an awful place. And I feel bad for my roommate becuase my phone keeps ringing. My friend Tray sent me a box of cookies. I ate one. Made me sick. Everything makes me sick. I can't enjoy food! Ooh, to not like food. This is awful. Rosie, imagine Teddy not loving food anyore. 

My head...is spinning....

My parents bought me a balloon. And the weight on it is a little stuffed horse....with red and white spots...

The nurses switched shifts and the new one said she liked my horse. and I laughed and said ''its the spitting image of the one that landed me here.''

Hugs to all. I'll be home tomorrow hopefully.

-J


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

Awww Poor thing! I didn't know you'd have to stay in the hospital either! YUCK! 

:hug:



Minda LOL!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Minda LOL!


:twitch:





Glad the Surgery went well and is over.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

Stan! LMBO! That's hilarious for some reason!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 12, 2009)

That sounds miserable! How did the surgery go? I hope you get some sleep tonight and are out early in the morning!


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad it went well. Hope your back to yourself soon


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

I love the stuffed horse with the balloons! LOL!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 12, 2009)

Its almost 7AM. they say I can go home in about an hour. Finally took those friggin' stitches out, they were driving e up a wall. my night time nurse is a morontard. So I gave her a cookie in hopes to cheer her the fudge UP. But she was still being a poopy pants so I didn't want to page her for anything. but I was still constantly paging her because my montir would beep beep beeeeeeep all the freakin' time for the littlest reasons and keep me up. And t he nurse has to figure out whats upa nd turn it off. Its supposed to send them into the room automatically but mine, my roommates, and the people in the hallway....ours would all beep for up to an hour before someone came and turned it off, even if I paged them. And someties it was just too much for me to roll over and hit the button. I just wanted sleep. And that lady puked allllll night, poor woman. I felt awful for her. But at the same time it was the kind of puking that was extremely gross. Like it was really really detailed sounds of hacking goobers and flushing the toilet every 2 minutes and the nurses would go over there and be like ''sstill not feeling well eh?" But I guess what could they do for her? 

I felt bad for my roomie. She's an older woman and is worse off than I am. and when my monitor would go off and start beeping or hers would, it would wake her up too. But she never complained. But I an understand first hand how annoying it was. She even asked that nobody call her so she could rest. And within 30 inues she had a phone call and some idiot let it ring and ring and ring. I wanted to say ''let me get that for you.... HELLO!? GO AWAY! THE PHONE IS % INCHES FROM HER FACE, IF SHE WANTED TO TALK TO YOU SHED HAVE PICKED UP WITHIN @ RINGS!!"

This IV is killing me. I'm giving my get well balloon to my roomie when I leave. It'll just be a choking hazard with all my brainless animals. 

Erron stayed with me ALLLL night, despite my protests that he go to the hospital hotel or go home. But I was so glad he did, since my nurse apparently is dumb. And goin to the bathroom is such a big ordeal. And moving makes me dizzy and sick. It took me 2 horus to eat a reasonable amount of dinner.and then I jsut felt barftastic. Poor Erron is so pooped. Probably because I kicked his arse at cards all night. He's finally conked out in the chair over there. All adorable sleeping and drooling and stuff. I feel bad he has to drive me home. But I need toget out of here and get some real rest. I hope the cats leave me alone or i'm kicking them out into the barn. Larvae insists on attacking my face while I sleep. And she sleeps right on my chest, just in case I move or blink and need annihilated. Ask Erron why his wrist is all scratched up and bloody. 

Well I guess i'll try to lie down and relax for a bit...Erron seems to have the right idea. 

thanks for all the love.
-JAK


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2009)

Feel better. Good thing you have a good husband.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 12, 2009)

yar. Anyone wanna come over and clean my barn?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry got to go to work in 15mins.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 12, 2009)

Its ok, i'm here all week.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL! Poor peoples! I always said you feel worse in the hospital from no sleep than staying home!

I'd clean your barn if I were there! I love going out and being with the animals...... of course it's a bit cold here..... 

Your cat is named Larvae? :laughsmiley:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah her name is Larvae. The vet laughed at me too. You ever see a newborn kitten? They have no body shape whatsoever. They're just a blob with slightly distinguishable teeny ears and limbs and occasionally a stumpy tail is in the budget too. And her mother is solid black, and she is solid black. So together it just looked like this blob of kitten. And Erron came home from work and saw them together and was like '' It looks like a cat larvae...."

So until we knew the sex of the kitten we jokingly referred to her as ''The Cat Larvae''. And then it really stuck. No other name seems to come out of our mouths when we refer to her. unless its an expletive. 

So yeah....our kitten is named LAAAAARVAAAAAEEE
But you have to say it like your tongue is too big for your mouth and you have an IQ of 10. Y'know...so she understands...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 12, 2009)

Cat LArrrrrrvaaaeeee


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

LMBO! You all have a great sense of humor! 

I had a basset hound once that I named FiFi... that got some serious giggles.... but I'm not as creative as you LOL!


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 12, 2009)

my daughter had this ugly puppy when she was three and she named him farter...


----------



## Flashy (Mar 12, 2009)

Aw, I hope you're doing ok, and enjoying being back home. I LOVE Larvae as a name


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 12, 2009)

Your posts crack me up! At least you can still keep your sense of humour when you're feeling that rubbish! 


I hope you made it home ok, and managed to get some decent rest. Did they send you home with lots of good pain meds? 

:bouquet: I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 12, 2009)

I tell you, if I ever end up in hospital, I want you as a room mate - you have the greatest sense of humour 

Hope you aren't in too much discomfort - at least you will be able to get some rest when you are home (if the animals let you )

Jan


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 12, 2009)

ouch when you were talking about your eye being sewn shut my eye started hurting, ouch!!!!!!!!! Glad to hear the surgery went well and you are home, rest up


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 12, 2009)

Love your sense of humor... and glad to hear you are home.

Silly surgery stories to share - Percoset made me hallucinate... told the docs no more of that stuff when I "saw" my surgeon coming down the hall with a pair of comic book googley eyeglasses on and a butcher knife in his hand... then I dreamt the delivery room nurses hid my baby (he's almost 18 now) and wouldn't give him back...

My big thing about surgery (and I have had 4 knee surgeries with an ACL repair pending) is that they ALWAYS take my skivvies (panties, knickers... whatever you want to call them) away. I actually made a pair labeled "Leave the Panties On" for my recent gallbladder surgery (much to my hubby's horror)... the prep nurses said (after a few giggles) they were in the surgeon's field (normally my insulin pump would be clipped to them if they take my bra away) and I would have to remove them...and the insulin pump.

During one of my knee surgeries, after the fact, one of the nurses would not give my underwear back to me...she told me "everyone's butt hangs out." My argument was it is MY butt hanging out and sorry, but I am not going there (again, being em-barr-assed is not my thing) LOL.

I used my crutches to reach my bag and fished a pair of underwear out...my roommate was in stitches listening to me banter on about my underwear... and she offered me some of her candy that she had received since I made her day.

Hope you recover quickly and can get back on the horse who injured you!

Denise


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

I missed your surgery and to give you well-wishes!

I am glad that you made it through! I hope you get a speedy recovery!

Side note on morphine, I had my appendix out when I was in 5th grade and had to have morphine. I hate the stuff. I was hallucinating like mad. There was a larger-than-normal nurse in yellow scrubs with black on them (design or something) and I thought she was a bee! I attacked her with a rolled up magazine according to my mum... :twitch:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL!!

I had percocet when I had a root canal (the dentist didn't get all the nerve) one time. My mom dropped me off at my condo and she and my sis went out shopping.... (this was before we had cell phones) and I guess the doc told me to take 2 every 4-6 hours...... and I did take 2 and woke up what I thought was 4 hours later and I was in terrible pain.. I took 2 more...... they aren't sure how many I took but my neighbor found me outside walking around crying saying how my sister and mom abandoned me and how no one cared that I was dying..... LOL


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL!!
> 
> I had percocet when I had a root canal (the dentist didn't get all the nerve) one time. My mom dropped me off at my condo and she and my sis went out shopping.... (this was before we had cell phones) and I guess the doc told me to take 2 every 4-6 hours...... and I did take 2 and woke up what I thought was 4 hours later and I was in terrible pain.. I took 2 more...... they aren't sure how many I took but my neighbor found me outside walking around crying saying how my sister and mom abandoned me and how no one cared that I was dying..... LOL


LOL

aha. I envy your neighbor


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2009)

She just laughed and took me home...... she said I'd feel better if I slept..... she took my medicine and hid it LOL!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 13, 2009)

lol Bo!!!!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 25, 2009)

Almost 3 weeks without working. Sick all the time, losing some vision. So my follow up appointment is tomorrow morning. My boss isn't letting me come back to work without written permission from my doctor. 

-JAK


----------



## pamnock (Mar 25, 2009)

Let us know how the appointment at the doctor goes ray:



Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 25, 2009)

I shall. And thanks for the direction at Washington. I was SOOOOO lost and confused. And then I saw your blonde hair and I said '' has to be Pam''.

I woke up an hour late, got there an hour late, couln't recognize ANYBODY, not even the judges, and I couldn't read their papers saying their names and breeds. And then the lady told me I had to put my comments cards in the basket...so I went over tot he baskets and I had to have my face 3 inches from every one and it probably looked like IW as giving them all a whiff.

I scannedt hem all twice and ralized ok Dutch is definitely missing. so I had tog o bother the sec again and ask where the basket was. She told em it was probably at the table and to go there. I asked which table. I get an ''I dont know''. Great. 

So thats when I started wandering around aimlessly. 

then i had to come back and sign my check and my face was so close to the check I nearly poked myself in the eye with my pen. What a day. t'was awful.

-JAK


----------

